# Welches Spiel programmieren? Anfänger



## Keeth (6. Jun 2009)

Guten Tag,
mein Informatiklehrer hat mir die Aufgabe gegeben, irgendein simples Spiel rauszusuchen, welches der Grundkurs programmieren könnte, zum üben. 
Er wollte halt auch mal etwas praktisches machen, von dem man was hat.
Also, es soll wirklich ewas für Javaanfänger sein, am besten in der Programmierumgebung "BlueJ"(muss aber auch nicht) - vielleicht kennt wer dort ja Projekte, 
die etwas grafisches vorgeben, woraus man ein Spiel programmieren kann?
Grafische Programmierkenntnisse sind noch gar nicht vorhanden.
Nur halt so wirklich Basics vorhanden, Klassen erstellen, Objekte ereugen, Methoden erstellen, Datenfelder, (Arrays) und sowas.
Hat wer vielleicht eine Idee?

MfG


----------



## ARadauer (6. Jun 2009)

4 gewinnt


----------



## Schandro (6. Jun 2009)

würd auch TicTacToe oder 4Gewinnt vorschlagen, dass ist so ziemlich das einfachste.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (6. Jun 2009)

Level 2:
Pong


----------



## Marco13 (6. Jun 2009)

Je nachdem, welche Ansprüche du an dich selbst hast. Bei niedrigen Ansprüchen: 4 Gewinnt. 20 Buttons, viele if-Abfragen, ein paar Schleifen, fertig. Bei hohen ansprüchen: Ein generisches Framework für beliebige 2-Spieler-Spiele (von Tic-Tac-Toe über 4 Gewinnt bis Schach) und dann 1, 2 konkrete Implementierungen...


----------



## SebiB90 (6. Jun 2009)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> Je nachdem, welche Ansprüche du an dich selbst hast. Bei niedrigen Ansprüchen: 4 Gewinnt. 20 Buttons, viele if-Abfragen, ein paar Schleifen, fertig. Bei hohen ansprüchen: Ein generisches Framework für beliebige 2-Spieler-Spiele (von Tic-Tac-Toe über 4 Gewinnt bis Schach) und dann 1, 2 konkrete Implementierungen...



Ich würd eher ein Mittelweg empfehlen, also nen 4 Gewinnt, das bischen anspruchsvoller programmiert ist. Sprich keine Buttons, sondern alles selbst gezeichnet damit es wie ein typisches 4 Gewinnt Feld aussieht. Dann evtl netzwerkfähig machen und so.


----------



## Keeth (6. Jun 2009)

Ok, danke für die Anregung, denke 4 Gewinnt lässt sich gut umsetzen.

MfG


----------



## Sebi26 (29. Sep 2010)

hallo, ich habe gerade mein erstes jahr informatik und möchte meinen lehrer gern beeindrucken.
dazu bräuchte ich ein funktionstüchtiges schach oder tick tack toe- spiel und ein paar erklärungen.
kann mir wer helfen?
MfG Sebi


----------



## Final_Striker (29. Sep 2010)

Damit beeindruckst du ihn dann wahrscheinlich mit deiner Unwissenheit aber mehr auch nicht...


----------



## Sebi26 (29. Sep 2010)

naja wenn mir jemand das ein wenig erklärt kapier ich das sicher schnell...


----------



## Haave (29. Sep 2010)

Sebi26 hat gesagt.:


> hallo, ich habe gerade mein erstes jahr informatik und möchte meinen lehrer gern beeindrucken.
> dazu bräuchte ich ein funktionstüchtiges schach oder tick tack toe- spiel und ein paar erklärungen.
> kann mir wer helfen?
> MfG Sebi


Hmm, eigenartig, jemanden mit etwas beeindrucken zu wollen, was man gar nicht kann… Erinnert mich spontan an diesen Thread 

Tipp: Pass in Informatik immer gut auf und versuche dann, deinen Lehrer am Ende des Schuljahres mit dem, was du gelernt hast, zu beeindrucken. Zu erleben, was ein Schüler im eigenen Unterricht mitgenommen hat, ist für einen Lehrer ein schöneres Gefühl, als gezeigt zu bekommen, was der Schüler schon von irgendwoher konnte. Und für deine Note dürfte es sicherlich auch positiv sein, wenn du das gegen Ende des Schuljahres durchziehst


----------



## wottpal (29. Sep 2010)

Sebi26 hat gesagt.:


> hallo, ich habe gerade mein erstes jahr informatik und möchte meinen lehrer gern beeindrucken.
> dazu bräuchte ich ein funktionstüchtiges schach oder tick tack toe- spiel und ein paar erklärungen.
> kann mir wer helfen?
> MfG Sebi



Hab eine Idee! Eigne dir selbst Programmierkenntnisse an. Schreibe das Programm selbst. *Und beeindrucke dich selbst.*

Viele Grüße


----------



## Haave (29. Sep 2010)

wottpal hat gesagt.:


> Hab eine Idee! Eigne dir selbst Programmierkenntnisse an. Schreibe das Programm selbst. *Und beeindrucke dich selbst.*
> 
> Viele Grüße


Sehr schön gesagt! :toll:


----------



## Sebi26 (29. Sep 2010)

@wottpal
das wollte ich zuerst ja aber selbst ein tick tack toe ist mir zu kompliziert......
könntest du mir pls zumindest du grundsätze von dem spiel erklären?


----------



## wottpal (29. Sep 2010)

Am besten erstmal die Java-Grundlagen erlernen. Da hilft nur üben üben üben. Und man fängt nicht gleich mit einem Tic-Tac-Toe an.
Dann willst du dein Vorhaben sicher außerhalb der Konsole verwirklichen, also hier weiterlesen. Die Insel hilft auch immer sehr gern.

Wenn du dir Grundkenntnisse angeeignet hast überlegst du.. Was soll das Spiel können? Welche Datenstrukturen braucht man um so ein Spiel zu verwirklichen? Spielablauf? Wie setze ich die Benutzerschnittstelle um?

Letztendlich zu überprüfen, ob da nun drei in einer Reihe sind oder nicht, wird nicht das Problem sein.

@Haave: danke, thihi 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Marcinek (29. Sep 2010)

Du hast ein 3 x 3 Feld. Spieler setzen abwechselnd X und O. Wer eine Reihe (waagerecht, diagonal oder senkrecht) aus 3 X oder 3 O hat gewinnt!


----------



## Haave (29. Sep 2010)

Suche --> "tic tac toe" eingeben --> 47 Themen sind dein.
Als angehender Programmierer musst du lesenlesenlesen. Erst DANN solltest du mit genauen (!) Fragen nachhaken, wo du etwas nicht verstehst. Oder anders gesagt: RTFM.

@wottpal:
Nichts zu danken


----------



## Dit_ (30. Sep 2010)

Sebi26 hat gesagt.:


> hallo, ich habe gerade mein erstes jahr informatik und möchte meinen lehrer gern beeindrucken.
> dazu bräuchte ich ein funktionstüchtiges schach oder tick tack toe- spiel und ein paar erklärungen.
> kann mir wer helfen?
> MfG Sebi



Sag ihm einfach du hast Fritz 6 geschrieben.


----------



## Noctarius (30. Sep 2010)

Ich stell mir die Situation aber lustig vor. Lehrer total beeindruckt nimmt ihn später das erste mal dran, immerhin kann er ja programmieren, Frage "Was ist ein Long?" - Antwort "Vielleicht ein Fluss?!? Aber was hat das mit Informatik zu tun?"


----------



## ARadauer (30. Sep 2010)

> naja wenn mir jemand das ein wenig erklärt kapier ich das sicher schnell...


ja klar


> @wottpal
> das wollte ich zuerst ja aber selbst ein tick tack toe ist mir zu kompliziert......
> könntest du mir pls zumindest du grundsätze von dem spiel erklären?


OMG!!! Und du willst deinen Informatik Lehrer beeindrucken?? Schleimer!


----------



## w0ddes (30. Sep 2010)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Ich stell mir die Situation aber lustig vor. Lehrer total beeindruckt nimmt ihn später das erste mal dran, immerhin kann er ja programmieren, Frage "Was ist ein Long?" - Antwort "Vielleicht ein Fluss?!? Aber was hat das mit Informatik zu tun?"



Word! 

Ich weiß nicht, was sich manche Leute vorstellen. 

"Ja Herr XY, das hab ich programmiert!" 
"Oh ja sehr interessant, aber warum hast du hier eine for Schleife, eine while wäre doch viel besser?!"  
-Stille-


----------



## AlexDozer (30. Sep 2010)

Als ich meinen Techniker gemacht habe, hatten wir im dritten Jahr Java. Am Ende von dem Schuljahr haben wir ein Projekt gemacht wo jedes Team (2-3 Leute) raussuchen konnte was sie machen möchten. Das war unser Projekt welches wir zu zweit programmiert haben: Ballerspiel - Space Attack


----------



## Noctarius (30. Sep 2010)

AlexDozer hat gesagt.:


> Als ich meinen Techniker gemacht habe, hatten wir im dritten Jahr Java. Am Ende von dem Schuljahr haben wir ein Projekt gemacht wo jedes Team (2-3 Leute) raussuchen konnte was sie machen möchten. Das war unser Projekt welches wir zu zweit programmiert haben: Ballerspiel - Space Attack



Wuah da kommen Erinnerungen hoch *schmacht*


----------



## ARadauer (30. Sep 2010)

Ich bin mir sicher dass Sebi26 es in der Wirtschaft mal ziehmlich weit bring... 
Fremde Arbeiten für seine verkaufen und sich beim Chef einschleimen.... da wird eine Postition im höhren Management nicht lange auf sich warten lassen...


----------



## Noctarius (30. Sep 2010)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin mir sicher dass Sebi26 es in der Wirtschaft mal ziehmlich weit bring...
> Fremde Arbeiten für seine verkaufen und sich beim Chef einschleimen.... da wird eine Postition im höhren Management nicht lange auf sich warten lassen...



Sieht man ja an Bill Gates und IBM


----------



## Leifa (30. Sep 2010)

Ein schönes und dennoch einfaches Spiel haben wir damals im Informatik-Unterricht programmiert:

Auf dem Bildschirm sieht man ein Feld von ca. 10x15 bunten Kugeln. Wenn irgendwo ein "Gebiet" existiert, wo sich mehrere Kugeln waagerecht oder senkrecht berühren, so kann man dieses Gebiet durch Anklicken entfernen und die Kugeln fallen nach unten bzw. links, sodass sich wieder neue Gebiete bilden können. Das Spiel ist zu Ende, sobald keine zusammenhängenden Gebiete mehr existieren. Ziel ist natürlich, so wenig Kugeln wie möglich übrig zu lassen.


----------



## Atze (30. Sep 2010)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Sieht man ja an Bill Gates und IBM



obwohl ich dem herrn gates gerade noch zutrauen würde, tic tac toe auf der console zu programmieren!  kann nicht jeder!


----------



## Noctarius (30. Sep 2010)

Atze hat gesagt.:


> obwohl ich dem herrn gates gerade noch zutrauen würde, tic tac toe auf der console zu programmieren!  kann nicht jeder!



Nö ich denke schon, dass der ganz nett was auf dem Kasten hatte in dem Bereich. Eine Programmiersprache auf Lochkarten bauen ist nicht so einfach und sich den passenden Emulator für einen Altair zu bauen um die Sprache zu testen auch nicht. Schon gar nicht wenn man zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht mal eine Hardware dazu in der Hand hatte


----------



## Atze (30. Sep 2010)

ja, mag schon sein, wenn er nicht gewesen wäre könnten wir vielleicht jetzt nicht hier im forum plaudern!


----------

